# Kony 2012



## 10409 (Dec 11, 2011)

.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

Ha, well I just watched the video and shared it on FB.

Why not get involed with this, as an individual, or a nation?

So what if it's a small fish, it's a fish none the less.
It's a pretty moving documentary, if you take the time to watch it.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=Y4MnpzG5Sqc

This could be a good thing to come out of FB.


----------



## blam (Feb 18, 2011)

watched it this morning as it was all over the radio... very interesting stuff.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

This is raising awareness. There are 1.3 million likes on the FB page.

Sorry if this spoils your FB experience, but I can't see this as being a bad thing.

If this scumbag does end up being brought down, is that so bad?


----------



## blam (Feb 18, 2011)

it seems i failed to read the OP.

to the OP, if you're sick of seeing it on facebook, don't go on facebook. I have seen this posted 2x today. here and on another forum I frequent. 

I stopped using facebook for similar reasons. I got sick of seeing stuff I didn't care about. simple solution if you ask me.

now you are complaining about seeing this posted on facebook and you go and post about it on a public forum...is that any diffferent? I think not.


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

mike_oxbig said:


> Damnit he probably stole my unicef money too, that bastard!


i lol'd. no matter what anyone says one way or the other, that part was funny.


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

As a non-facebooker, I lasted about a minute and a half. There was nothing yet about the subject matter. I bailed.


----------



## 10409 (Dec 11, 2011)

blam said:


> it seems i failed to read the OP.
> 
> to the OP, if you're sick of seeing it on facebook, don't go on facebook. I have seen this posted 2x today. here and on another forum I frequent.
> 
> ...


After giving it some thought, It's not this incident in particular that's bothering me, it's every stupid little dramatic trend that gets a few days of recognition that people think will be the end of the world if someone doesn't do something, but nobody wants to do anything except pass on the message that someone should do something.

Today it's an african terrorist group that kidnaps children to use as soldiers. millions of people are rallying behind the cause of funding an african army to wipe out a different african army (which was already established is mostly children...way to think that through, people of the internet). before that it was sopa, or some dramatic kid with flash cards and sad music talking about bullying, or occupy wall street. These are only examples from very recent memory. Maybe your internet circles aren't quite as avidly supportive of the cause of the week but i've literally seen a hundred people post about it today. people i grew up with, people i KNOW don't give a shit beyond drooling while saying "durrrr, bad stuff is bad, m'kay"

Social media has made it so pathetically easy to ostensibly support a cause without any effort whatsoever that everyone has become a doomsday crier. 

Maybe you're right...i should probably just not use facebook, because it's making me want to sheer the wool off of the people i grew up with, knit it into a sock, fill the sock with oranges and beat the shit out of them with it.


----------



## fredyfreeloader (Dec 11, 2010)

mike_oxbig
Social media has made it so pathetically easy to ostensibly support a cause without any effort whatsoever that everyone has become a doomsday crier.
Maybe you're right...i should probably just not use facebook said:


> I agree about the social media thats why I don't do Facebook. I do like your solution though it fits my way of thinking and at least you could make Orange juice when you where finished.


----------



## hardasmum (Apr 23, 2008)

mike_oxbig said:


> blam said:
> 
> 
> > it seems i failed to read the OP.
> ...


I see your point but to blame social media? 

I find the more traditional media to be greater offenders. Their agenda-setting is appalling! That these ambulance chasers even consider themselves journalists is outrageous. The recent coverage of the VIA train derailment is the most recent example of their disgusting nature in my mind. 

If anything social media is bringing attention to stories that don't get given much coverage otherwise.


----------



## aftermidnight (Oct 11, 2009)

Mike O, it would appear that you are trying to awaken us (with a touch of sarcasm) to the hypocrisy of an apparent short-sighted social view currently accepted by the masses.

Bob Dylan used to do much the same ...... only he would develop that thought a little further .......over probably 10 verses of C, F and G chords (maybe with an Am thrown in as well) ....... and make a lot of money at the same time!

Interesting observation.


----------



## keeperofthegood (Apr 30, 2008)

The big problem with Kony 2012 is that there will be Someone Next Year. If we bombed every nation with a radical crazy violent megalomaniac there really would not be much left of the planet. When I was under 20 yea I paid attention to this kind of stuff and got all hot under the collar and blah blah blah. I'm over that now


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

aftermidnight said:


> Mike O, it would appear that you are trying to awaken us (with a touch of sarcasm) to the hypocrisy of an apparent short-sighted social view currently accepted by the masses.
> 
> Bob Dylan used to do much the same ...... only he would develop that thought a little further .......over probably 10 verses of C, F and G chords (maybe with an Am thrown in as well) ....... and make a lot of money at the same time!
> 
> Interesting observation.


" How many times must I post on Facebook .... something something something "

Using FB really shows how shallow most of their users are...though I am still on it I tire of the copy paste of stoopid jpgs of inspirational message junk . You get little response from any serious issues. 

A great example. I am pushing our local township on several issues ( conflict of interest, wrongful dismissal lawsuits blah blah ) We have had some excellent coverage from the local media. This FB friend comments on how the paper never covers any good stuff anymore. Which is a) not true b) shows how little she had read. It took me asking her to pony up her share of the $100,000 wrongful dismissal suit to actually read the article... 

Yes this is a micro issue but it is reflective of a larger attitude.... people are too busy texting LOL than to learn anything of what is actually going on around them 


Sorry mike.... but I created this theory a few years ago.... "Assume people are stupid until they prove you wrong "


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

...well said.



hardasmum said:


> I see your point but to blame social media?
> 
> I find the more traditional media to be greater offenders. Their agenda-setting is appalling! That these ambulance chasers even consider themselves journalists is outrageous. The recent coverage of the VIA train derailment is the most recent example of their disgusting nature in my mind.
> 
> If anything social media is bringing attention to stories that don't get given much coverage otherwise.


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

shoretyus said:


> Using FB really shows how shallow most of their users are...though I am still on it I tire of the copy paste of stoopid jpgs of inspirational message junk . You get little response from any serious issues.
> Sorry mike.... but I created this theory a few years ago.... "Assume people are stupid until they prove you wrong "


...sorry to hijack the thread, but....facebook is, essentially, people. all kinds of people. all levels of intelligence, or lack thereof. if it makes you happy to assume that people are stupid, well, that's your bag, i guess.


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

keeperofthegood said:


> The big problem with Kony 2012 is that there will be Someone Next Year. If we bombed every nation with a radical crazy violent megalomaniac there really would not be much left of the planet. When I was under 20 yea I paid attention to this kind of stuff and got all hot under the collar and blah blah blah. I'm over that now


...bombing probably isn't the only solution.

speaking up, however, might actually be an obligation.


----------



## Shark (Jun 10, 2010)

It's just the next obvious step in mass manipulation. Not everyone watches war movies that make you feel all warm and jingoistic these days, so you have to catch them in other ways.


----------



## 10409 (Dec 11, 2011)

aftermidnight said:


> Mike O, it would appear that you are trying to awaken us (with a touch of sarcasm) to the hypocrisy of an apparent short-sighted social view currently accepted by the masses.
> 
> Bob Dylan used to do much the same ...... only he would develop that thought a little further .......over probably 10 verses of C, F and G chords (maybe with an Am thrown in as well) ....... and make a lot of money at the same time!
> 
> Interesting observation.


We should make a GC song about facebook and twitter

G------Em-----------C-----------------G
"From here on my couch, I support this good cause
G------Em-----------C-----------------D
Then start playing farmville without any pause
G------Em-----------C-----------------G
Where I solve world hunger by planting fake grain
G---------Am------------D
Protesting outside is so lame
D----------Cadd9-------------G/B-------------------D/A
There's a bad man out there and people need to know his name
G-------C-----------D--G
so my status it is a changin'


----------



## Shark (Jun 10, 2010)

Mike, that's hilarious.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

So Mike, are you saying to do nothing then?

If you'd bothered to watch the vid, it addresses the issue about one person, what can I do?
When you get a large collective of one persons, it becomes a lot more powerful.
Part of this movement is to keep pressure on the politicians to keep a presence there.
If nobody did anything, the politicians see it as loss of interest and pull out what little has been done.

Just forwarding these post on FB isn't enough, I agree.


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)




----------



## 10409 (Dec 11, 2011)

Yes...i'm saying do nothing. It's not our place. Let history take its course. It's not vietnam or nazi germany. this guy isn't organized, mobile, heavily armed or planning on world domination. 

How different would todays world be if the internet existed during the during the european colonization of north america? or the american revolutionary war? or even the american civil war? what would have happened if yesterdays big brother stepped in and altered the course of history? We're living in a nation that has built around atrocities, and the reason we can pretend we're better is because we were born into the aftermath of a won war. We have it easy, we don't have to fight wars on our own lands, but that doesn't mean innocent blood has never been spilled on north american soil. We're so quick to condemn methods we've used ourselves, whether it be nuclear warfare, genocide, slavery, torture, forcing our young to become soldiers, or anything in between.

Those are my arguments that don't even touch base on how shady the "invisible children" organization seems when you look into them.

But all this isn't what bothers me. It's the masses of idiots (yes, I'm assuming they are idiots...like I said a few days ago a lot of people i grew up with are still working at a gas station for minimum wage so I think that's an ok assumption) who probably didn't even bother to vote on local issues or elections are so riled up about this. Passive Activists. Wonderful. I'm surrounded by oxymorons.


----------



## 10409 (Dec 11, 2011)

keto said:


>


LOL i'm stealing that


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

...mike, you make some excellent points. but, isn't this a bit like refusing to be concerned about the environment simply because some of the people who do are phonies?




mike_oxbig said:


> Yes...i'm saying do nothing. It's not our place. Let history take its course. It's not vietnam or nazi germany. this guy isn't organized, mobile, heavily armed or planning on world domination.
> 
> How different would todays world be if the internet existed during the during the european colonization of north america? or the american revolutionary war? or even the american civil war? what would have happened if yesterdays big brother stepped in and altered the course of history? We're living in a nation that has built around atrocities, and the reason we can pretend we're better is because we were born into the aftermath of a won war. We have it easy, we don't have to fight wars on our own lands, but that doesn't mean innocent blood has never been spilled on north american soil. We're so quick to condemn methods we've used ourselves, whether it be nuclear warfare, genocide, slavery, torture, forcing our young to become soldiers, or anything in between.
> 
> ...


----------



## bluesmostly (Feb 10, 2006)

I watched the vid because my nephew sent it to me. 

here's an idea, lets use the same system that creates and supports the Kony's of the world to take him out. Lets petition policy makers, who just told us that they will not get involved in a conflict that does not affect national security or financial interest, who all the while are telling us that all of the military conflicts we are involved in (over 70 since WWII alone) are all 'freedom, human rights, and democracy' initiatives. Yeah, that will change the world. 

Here's another idea: lets distract those idealistic feisty young folks and give them a cause like Occupy or Kony so that they feel they are changing the world so we can carry on with our business as usual... heck, that method has worked for centuries! 

Keto, that picture thing is brilliant! Mike, I am still snickering about the orange beating.


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

...i have often been told that, since i, personally, cannot actually do anything about injustice, intolerance, discrimination, human slaughter, war, etc, i should just shut the hell up.

i'm curious to know how well apathy, not caring, and remaining silent, have served us. 



bluesmostly said:


> I watched the vid because my nephew sent it to me.
> 
> here's an idea, lets use the same system that creates and supports the Kony's of the world to take him out. Lets petition policy makers, who just told us that they will not get involved in a conflict that does not affect national security or financial interest, who all the while are telling us that all of the military conflicts we are involved in (over 70 since WWII alone) are all 'freedom, human rights, and democracy' initiatives. Yeah, that will change the world.
> 
> ...


----------



## keeperofthegood (Apr 30, 2008)

I'm anything but a silent person  but for things like this you gotta know to whom you speak. Soapboxes do not do much to end world anything. 

Once upon a time it may have worked that way, when a community was 40 people all you needed was 20 of the burliest farm-boys to say "yea..." to whatever and the scrawny ones knew to go along for the ride. It even worked when the global population had not hit one billion. We are well past that stage now, the human animal has the momentum of lemmings heading for a cliff and changing their course by almost any means is all but impossible. For every person out there right now saying TO HILL with this guy, there are people out there reading the story with their hand down their pants saying OH HILL YEA he's mah hero. And when you sit in a food court this week, look around and try to figure out which person fits which profile because both these kinds of people are sharing your eating space.

So, outside the fantasy that a voice has power and a vote speaks I do not go into these things publicly. Yes, if you remember I am the one that suggested a good means of dealing with extreme clans in the middle east was to make them bald and to castrate them (I don't realllllly promote state sanctioned murder). So, I am not a shrinking violet by any means (maybe a stark raving lunatic at times but no shrinking violet). However, I also don't bandwagon on every ride and this is just "one more ride". I said almost the same thing about Iraq 12+ years ago now; Africa is Africa entirely because countries that make guns and ammo gave those to children and these atrocities there are as common as melanin as a result. Close all traffic to and from Africa, and all imports/exports of any kind and just let the African people sort it out. In time they may again raise to the power they once held as the founders and rulers of Egypt (which still remains the most powerful of all nations ever errr pre Ptolomy that is, the Greeks kinda lost it in the end I think) or maybe not who is to say but they need the space and time to do so on their own.

 and IF I COULD I WOULD move to Tanzania. I have read and studied the culture and history and language of that area of Africa fairly extensively. Ok, I forget 98% of it (its part of my blacked out memories) but I have had a love of that land for decades now so in some seance I do have an emotional attachment to continental Africa. It isn't a disposable group of nations or a place I care little about, quite the opposite.


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

keeperofthegood said:


> Soapboxes do not do much to end world anything.


...although, in general, speaking up is not enough, i would contend that there is a world of examples where speaking up has resulted in change. martin luther king comes to mind.

we can't all be like martin luther king, certainly. and just as certainly, for every martin luther king there are a dozen or so anne coulters or rush limbaughs.

but, voices often unite. for example, the occupy movement, whose voices were heard around the world. no, the occupiers didn't achieve "immediate" change. immediate change is usually not possible, otherwise slavery would have been abolished shortly after breakfast, and drunk driving the first time bubba ran over the family dog.


----------



## keeperofthegood (Apr 30, 2008)

Oh I fully agree about Martin Luther King. In his time he accomplished a significant change. So did Gandhi. There are a myriad of other unsung hero's just like them that did in quiet ways bring in a lot of positive change to the world for a variety of reasons not just the biggies. My point is more that they were able to because they did so at a time the population was not so huge. That doing so or being so today is different more because the mass of people on the planet behave very differently now as a collective than they did 40+ years back. The occupy effect will not be as strong today as it would have been 40 years ago, because today it is diluted by a million other issues a billion other people feel stronger about and that was not the case for the human species even just 40 years back.


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

http://mashable.com/2012/03/08/kony-2012-scam/

http://wilwheaton.tumblr.com/post/18920717928/thedailywhat-on-kony-2012-i-honestly-wanted-to


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

...a martin luther king or gandhi, should one or the other arrive during this age of information and social networking, could have their voice heard by literally billions. 

instantaneously.



keeperofthegood said:


> Oh I fully agree about Martin Luther King. In his time he accomplished a significant change. So did Gandhi. There are a myriad of other unsung hero's just like them that did in quiet ways bring in a lot of positive change to the world for a variety of reasons not just the biggies. My point is more that they were able to because they did so at a time the population was not so huge. That doing so or being so today is different more because the mass of people on the planet behave very differently now as a collective than they did 40+ years back. The occupy effect will not be as strong today as it would have been 40 years ago, because today it is diluted by a million other issues a billion other people feel stronger about and that was not the case for the human species even just 40 years back.


----------



## keeperofthegood (Apr 30, 2008)

david henman said:


> ...a martin luther king or gandhi, should one or the other arrive during this age of information and social networking, could have their voice heard by literally billions.
> 
> instantaneously.


I would love that  really. My uncle was in the Watts riots. My aunt never spoke of it, and I never met him. Only ever saw his photo, it was a really really sad memory for her. There are people I hold a lot of respect for, who have the charisma AND the understanding. Today the Dalai Lama is one that holds my attention. I am human, I am not perfect.


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

africa is full of dictators and warlords and corruption of all kinds. human tragedy on an epic scale, on-going for a long long time. most of the world's reaction the entire time has been the attitude of

_"as long as they contain the violence to themselves, and we continue to make tons of money, just ignore it as much as the media will allow" 

_seriously, all this time no one did a thing about the craziness that goes on there. hotel rwanda wasn't just a movie. the blue helmets stood by and did nothing while people were hacked to pieces with machetes_. _literally run down and slaughtered like animals. and they did nothing. christians love to send missionaries there and they fund all kinds of things with medicine and food, education, etc. all the while, trying to ignore the fact that a big chunk of whatever they send there goes to bribes. otherwise nothing gets in at all. so the bribes get paid to whatever thugs are in that place. what changed? what's different all of a sudden? if the entire world stopped what it was doing and began to take a different attitude towards africa, it would still take a few generations to create the kind of changes that would do them any real good. i suspect, the whole rest of the world hopes things keep on the way they are. because if they ever realize the true value of what they have, they'll change the world. the qin emperor saw the same thing, and created china.


----------



## sneakypete (Feb 2, 2006)

Never been to Facebook.


----------



## bluesmostly (Feb 10, 2006)

It's not about turning away in the face of injustice or saying nothing. It's about asking the right questions.


----------



## 10409 (Dec 11, 2011)

david henman said:


> ...mike, you make some excellent points. but, isn't this a bit like refusing to be concerned about the environment simply because some of the people who do are phonies?


No, I don't think it's the same thing at all. 

mahatma gandhi's most famous quote is "be the change you want to see in the world"
hitler was quoted in saying "society must be cleansed of elements which represent its own death"

Whose philosophy is being upheld in this scenario?


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

I'm going to bring in some second-hand evidence, but let me ask this:

Does anyone know how old the Kony story actually is?

I haven't watched the video. I've seen the link as "view all 43 posts" etc.

Have a read and keep at 'er!

http://blog.foreignpolicy.com/posts...is_not_in_uganda_and_other_complicated_things


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

Budda said:


> I'll add a whole other group's two cents in:
> 
> http://www.metalguitarist.org/forum/politics-current-events/42220-kony-2012-a.html


cant be read by a non member, or anyone who isn't logged in


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

cheezyridr said:


> cant be read by a non member, or anyone who isn't logged in


Thanks - I'll edit the original post.


----------



## cwittler (May 17, 2011)

FYI...

http://www.ctv.ca/CTVNews/World/20120309/kony-campaign-backlash-invisible-children-120309/


----------



## keeperofthegood (Apr 30, 2008)

A very interesting way for a charity to work eh 

We all know that the VIAGRA EMAIL is not just SPAM but a total taking of your money if you send it. Not all SPAM comes in pill form, but the outcome of your money is the same.


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

...a little comic relief:

http://thelede.blogs.nytimes.com/20...ords-resistance-army/?ref=lordsresistancearmy


----------



## cwittler (May 17, 2011)

david henman said:


> ...a little comic relief:
> 
> http://thelede.blogs.nytimes.com/20...ords-resistance-army/?ref=lordsresistancearmy


Has anyone ever tried to get the license plate number of that truckload of stupid that Rush continually uses to flatten intellect into road pizza?


----------



## hardasmum (Apr 23, 2008)

sneakypete said:


> Never been to Facebook.


Well said...


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

cwittler said:


> has anyone ever tried to get the license plate number of that truckload of stupid that rush continually uses to flatten intellect into road pizza?


1red neck ....


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=32PBZ870ymg


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

A little twist to the story



> The star and director of the viral YouTube video Kony 2012 was suffering from severe exhaustion and dehydration when he was arrested Thursday night for allegedly being drunk and masturbating in public, his wife and charity says.


----------



## keeperofthegood (Apr 30, 2008)

GuitarsCanada said:


> A little twist to the story
> 
> 
> > The star and director of the viral YouTube video Kony 2012 was suffering from severe exhaustion and dehydration when he was arrested Thursday night for allegedly being drunk and masturbating in public, his wife and charity says.



.... yes because when we are exhausted it is normal for us to consume depressants and then run around naked masturbating. I am more impressed he was able to get it up while drunk myself


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

GuitarsCanada said:


> A little twist to the story


The video I posted before you post is video of him doing it.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

torndownunit said:


> The video I posted before you post is video of him doing it.



OMG what a freak


----------



## keeperofthegood (Apr 30, 2008)

torndownunit said:


> The video I posted before you post is video of him doing it.



a video I was quite glad I watched on my cell phone. On a 54" screen I think it could have poked an eye out


----------



## 10409 (Dec 11, 2011)

here's a video of their bankers reacting to the profit they made

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mx2V-D-Xdq8


----------

